# OneUnited Bank Launches New Limited-Edition Harriet Tubman Card



## Pickle Dick (Feb 13, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/oneunited-bank-launches-limited-edition-200900679.html (Archive)

-Article start-

*Celebrates Black History Month with Tubman's Legacy of Freedom*

LOS ANGELES, Feb. 13, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- OneUnited Bank, the largest Black owned bank in America, introduces the new limited-edition Harriet Tubman Card in celebration of Black History Month.

Harriet Tubman not only escaped slavery, she made nineteen missions to bring 300 others, including family and friends, to freedom. She also served as an armed scout for the Union Army and was an activist in the struggle for women's voting rights. Given her profound impact on American history, she deserves to be on the $20 bill.

"We have the power to place Harriet Tubman on a global payment device in celebration of Black History Month," states *Teri Williams,* President & COO. "This symbol of Black empowerment in 2020 will pave the way for the Harriet Tubman design on the $20 bill."

The Harriet Tubman Visa Debit Card is the first limited edition card offered by OneUnited Bank and will only be available in 2020. The card image is from the painting "The Conqueror" by the internationally acclaimed artist Addonis Parker. Anyone who obtains the limited-edition Harriet Tubman Card in 2020 can carry the card design for life.

In addition to its limited-edition Harriet Tubman Card,  OneUnited Bank will promote the "Right to Vote" theme for Black History Month to elevate the #BankBlack and #BuyBlack Movements to the next level and beyond. For more information visit www.oneunited.com/HarrietTubman.

-Article end-

Twitter reacts to this better than I could:
https://twitter.com/oneunited/status/1228000136867045376 (Archive)


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2020)

Who knew that corporations only care about "diversity" for potential sales? Glad Black Twitter is calling this out for what it is.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Feb 13, 2020)

Picture from the archived tweet:


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Feb 13, 2020)

That's some awful art. They could've scored far more brownie points by simply having these murals painted in several places or literally anywhere else.

This is tone deaf even for a bank.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 13, 2020)

Funny considering she had serious issues with money and how it was used in her time.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 13, 2020)

Teri Williams looks like exactly the sort of person who would think this was a brilliant idea. Pandering ain't just for Whitey anymore.

Also lol at that completely organic #BankBlack "movement".


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't get it, how was it pushed by white people if it's a black owned bank that's introducing the card?


----------



## dopy (Feb 13, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> I don't get it, how was it pushed by white people if it's a black owned bank that's introducing the card?


because fuck you, that's why

>harriet tubman on $20 bill
>HOORAY DIVERSITY NUMBA WAN
>harriet tubman on black-owned bank's card
>FUCKING YPIPO/CRAPITALISM/REEEEE AUTISM

it's all so fucking tiresome


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 13, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Who knew that corporations only care about "diversity" for potential sales? Glad Black Twitter is calling this out for what it is.


You getting one, bro?
It's pretty badass tbh.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> You getting one, bro?
> It's pretty badass tbh.


Does it come with race immunity points? Every run in with the police grants you a 13% cash bonus for 50% of its users.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 13, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Does it come with race immunity points? Every run in with the police grants you a 13% cash bonus for 50% of its users.


I love you.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2020)

Irwin M. Felcher said:


> Teri Williams looks like exactly the sort of person who would think this was a brilliant idea. Pandering ain't just for Whitey anymore.
> 
> Also lol at that completely organic #BankBlack "movement".


Somebody remind her that the phrase "race card" wasn't meant to be taken LITERALLY. Knowing her, she's probably approaching her credit limit with that.


----------



## crocodilian (Feb 13, 2020)

> Harriet Tubman not only escaped slavery, she made nineteen missions to bring 300 others, including family and friends, to freedom. She also served as an armed scout for the Union Army and was an activist in the struggle for women's voting rights. Given her profound impact on American history, she deserves to be on the $20 bill.



I would bet any sum of money, and anything else, that Andrew Jackson accomplished more incredible feats on behalf of more people than Harriet Tubman.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 13, 2020)

dopy said:


> because fuck you, that's why
> 
> >harriet tubman on $20 bill
> >HOORAY DIVERSITY NUMBA WAN
> ...





crocodilian said:


> I would bet any sum of money, and anything else, that Andrew Jackson accomplished more incredible feats on behalf of more people than Harriet Tubman.



Andrew Jackson was an asshole who ignored the Supreme Court and violated legally upheld treaties. Tubman was a gun owner and Republican who would probably react to hood rats like MLK Jr in that Boondocks episode if she were alive today.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 13, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Does it come with race immunity points? Every run in with the police grants you a 13% cash bonus for 50% of its users.


unfortunately the exchange rate is 3/5ths of a dollar


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> Picture from the archived tweet:



this art looks like something you'd see someone get a tattoo of in a somalian prison


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 13, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> Picture from the archived tweet:


Ngl I'd rock it in my wallet.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Ngl I'd rock it in my wallet.


Don't be surprised when your wallet ends up missing. 


god said:


> this art looks like something you'd see someone get a tattoo of in a somalian prison


Looks like a Photoshop of a mural.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm just glad Spike Spiegle still has a sense of humor in that top tweet in op.


----------



## millais (Feb 14, 2020)

They made a mistake in putting her image on a credit card instead of an EBT card


----------



## JULAY (Feb 14, 2020)

I knew I saved this for a reason:



Spoiler


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 14, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Andrew Jackson was an asshole who ignored the Supreme Court and violated legally upheld treaties. Tubman was a gun owner and Republican who would probably react to hood rats like MLK Jr in that Boondocks episode if she were alive today.


He was an asshole, but he was very accomplished too. Frontier lawyer, House representative, Senator, Tennessee Supreme Court judge, general, helped annexed Florida, and paid off the national debt. If it wasn't for the Native American stuff, he would probably be considered one of the best presidents.

Also, Republican didn't mean what you thinks it means during that time period.


----------



## Mediocre (Feb 14, 2020)

I'll get one but first I want my shekel card.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 14, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> He was an asshole, but he was very accomplished too. Frontier lawyer, House representative, Senator, Tennessee Supreme Court judge, general, helped annexed Florida, and paid off the national debt. If it wasn't for the Native American stuff, he would probably be considered one of the best presidents.
> 
> Also, Republican didn't mean what you thinks it means during that time period.



I know what Republican meant back then, and I am also aware of everything that Jackson accomplished. Doesn’t change the fact that he was one of the first 'Imperialist' presidents, for lack of a better term. And yes, if we ignore the fact that he was a bit of a despot, he would be great.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Feb 14, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> Picture from the archived tweet:


Good god, that art is doing no one justice. Poor woman is rolling in her grave.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Feb 17, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> Picture from the archived tweet:


lmao that's so awful looking that I actually kinda want one now.


----------



## The best and greatest (Apr 11, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I would bet any sum of money, and anything else, that Andrew Jackson accomplished more incredible feats on behalf of more people than Harriet Tubman.


Does it even have to be either or? Just do a run of both, with half having Jackson, and half Tubman. And you do this for like ten years then people will stop caring so you can either go back to just Jackson or find a new flavor of the decade. Honestly it sounds kinda fun.


Chive Turkey said:


> lmao that's so awful looking that I actually kinda want one now.


I want one just for doing business with black people just to see what would happen.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 11, 2020)

LMAO. She ran away from her employment/ responsibilities. Not a good theme for a credit card.


----------

